# Vaper Yes, Experienced No



## Hooked (4/10/17)

Admin, I've just seen, underneath my avatar, that I'm now classified as an "experienced vaper". After only a month of vaping - not likely!! You have no idea of what goes on behind the vapour in my house ! Seriously ... I will regard myself as a Newbie for a long time still and I'm quite happy with that!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Admin, I've just seen, underneath my avatar, that I'm now classified as an "experienced vaper". After only a month of vaping - not likely!! You have no idea of what goes on behind the vapour in my house ! Seriously ... I will regard myself as a Newbie for a long time still and I'm quite happy with that!



I would rate you as a vaper with an extremely curious mind. I have paid attention to your posts and some of them have had me really pay attention and others had me scratch my head out of curiosity. Welcome to the deep end of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would rate you as a vaper with an extremely curious mind. I have paid attention to your posts and some of them have had me really pay attention and others had me scratch my head out of curiosity. Welcome to the deep end of this forum.



@antonherbst thank you for the compliment!  and yes, you're quite right, I am curious! You also have a dog - do you vape in your dog's presence? I should think that some dogs might be sensitive to second-hand vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst thank you for the compliment!  and yes, you're quite right, I am curious! You also have a dog - do you vape in your dog's presence? I should think that some dogs might be sensitive to second-hand vapour.



I do vape with them in close proximity and have not noticed any change in their breathing or vigor for life. We(me and the dogs) do jog 10km per day so it could be the health lifestyle that helps them manage the vapor.

The only thing they do is look at this funny smelling cloud with cautious eyes. Almost as if they scared of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst thank you for the compliment!  and yes, you're quite right, I am curious! You also have a dog - do you vape in your dog's presence? I should think that some dogs might be sensitive to second-hand vapour.



@antonherbst Oh crikey, I'm getting my posts mixed up! A few minutes ago I posted a query about the effect of vapour on dogs, in the Health Section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I do vape with them in close proximity and have not noticed any change in their breathing or vigor for life. We(me and the dogs) do jog 10km per day so it could be the heNotalth lifestyle that helps them manage the vapor.
> 
> The only thing they do is look at this funny smelling cloud with cautious eyes. Almost as if they scared of it.



I'm not surprised that they're scared of it. I'm sure it's just not the done thing in dog-i-quette !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (4/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @antonherbst Oh crikey, I'm getting my posts mixed up! A few minutes ago I posted a query about the effect of vapour on dogs, in the Health Section.



I think if we ask @Silver nicely he would combine the 2 threads into one or move them correctly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/17)

Glad you brought the "experienced vaper" thing @Hooked . I have seen this before, and have wondered about it. Unlike you I was too lazy to bring it up. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/10/17)

Probably the software that does that @Hooked. You can change it to whatever you like. Hover over your name at the top right of the page. Click on "Personal Details". Look for "Custom Title" and type in whatever title you want. "Save changes" at the bottom of that page.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------

